# Any of you have health insurance?



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

so im over the age limit of receiving health insurance from my parents, and the job i have doesnt have any benefits (no paid holidays, no 401 k, no HEALTH INSURANCE) so im just wondering, can any of you recommend where i could get some health insurance. it would really help me out. thanks.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

you can search online..i went herehttp://insurance.alloptions.com/health-insurance.aspyou can search and receive different quotes through your state/zip code.or you can call 1.866.677.4580 and talk with someone that might be able to help you more.


----------



## 20897 (Jan 5, 2006)

If you're in the Bay Area I recommend an individual plan from Blue Cross of California. I'm an independent contractor, so I've used them for my health insurance for the past couple of years. I've heard nothing but horror stories about Kaiser Permanente, which is why I went with BC even though it has higher premiums. I am _thrilled_ with my doctor and don't regret choosing BC for one second. Be aware, though, that Blue Cross will tag you with a 20% premium increase for having IBS as a "pre-existing" condition. If you don't have to visit your doctor because of IBS for 2 years , however, you can have that 20% removed. Good luck.


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

sdgundamxsince youre an independent contractor, can you tell me an estimation of how much blue cross is for a month? some people pay $50 and others pay $200. What's considered high price? thanks


----------



## 21105 (Jan 15, 2006)

http://www.ehealthinsurance.comThats where I got mine from.


----------

